# Noodle Rods



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

First year actively getting into the steelhead run. How necessary is a noodle rod, and how much are they/where can I get them? Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Try a fly rod...I think they are more fun.

But if you stay with a noodle get an ugly stick. You will have it forever. (lifetime warranty and near indestructable)


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Tywinter said:


> Try a fly rod...I think they are more fun.
> 
> But if you stay with a noodle get an ugly stick. You will have it forever. (lifetime warranty and near indestructable)


Thanks for the info, I would love to try my hand at fly fishing. Unfortunately, money and time does not allow for me to purchase the necessary gear, or to become proficient at the tactics. Does Wal-Mart happen to sell noodle rods?


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

You can pick-up a nice Ugly Stick noodle rod at Gander Mtn. I think they're running around $60 right now (I just bought another 10'6" but I don't remember exactly what I paid). I doubt Wal-Mart will have any in store, but you may get lucky...


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

helps keep line off the water and in the seams.the Ugly stick will wear your arms out.It is way to heavy.You can get some decent noodles for around $30-$40.Pm me if you want to know more.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

walmart.com has some.....check them and get free shipping to the store.....i plan to get one soon......


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.fishusa.com/Okuma-SST-Salmon--Steelhead-Spinning-Rods_p.html
I like the 10'6" med light. Not a big fan of true noodle rods.


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I picked one up at Bass Pro Yesterday!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just bought the wright McGill stormy skies 9 ft rod from dicks for 60. And a pfluger president for 60. Whole combo with line 130 shipped to my house which I didn't think was to bad. I have had a hard time finding steelhead rods around my house so I just went and ordered off the Internet. Can't wait to get up to the lake and try it out!!!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

anyone know where to get one that is 11' 6"?.....walmart does offer any that long.....thank's


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a 10'6" browning that I paid a good amount for with a 50$ reel loaded with fluorocarbon, never once used it cuz I bought a fly rod shortly thereafter, tried to sell it last year but got no hits, still available if interested I have no use for it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dsoy28,

How much are you looking to get for the combo. My dad is thinking of getting into the steelhead fishing as well but I didn't know that when I ordered my combo 2 days ago. What kind of reel is it?


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Correction, it's a 10' rod, I'll have to check the reel when I get home, I'll get rid of the whole setup and any floats/lures I have for 75$

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.fishusa.com/Okuma-Connoisseur-SalmonSteelhead-Rods_p.html

This is another good option if you are looking for something cheaper. I bought this when I started and have it set up for a buddy who uses a spinning reel and it still works great.


----------

